# Who's selling a



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Speedflo gas and elec engine 6900 or 8900

or a 

FinishPro 395???????


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Theres one in town new for 2400, not stolen. Why?


----------



## dragula (Nov 19, 2008)

My local SW has the Powertwin 8900; They offered it to me for $1690!!!


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

$1690 is a steal. I will sell my Aircoat if anyone wants it for a cheap amount.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

dragula said:


> My local SW has the Powertwin 8900; They offered it to me for $1690!!!


 
??? wow .... I justed called my rep


----------



## dragula (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah, store cost is like $2200. The plant sent them a dozen or so to sell before the end of the year at $1900 a piece.

I don't know how to put this, but I have a KILLER connection in SW... And the guys in the store take amazing care of me because of it.

If you want it, let me know, they still had 3 left there last week.


----------

